# J W Bull's Cough Syrup



## JGUIS (Mar 10, 2007)

?????YER & Co.  Baltimore MD USA
 Anyone know anything about this one?


----------



## JGUIS (Mar 10, 2007)

*REr. J W Bull's Cough Syrup*

Here's a pic of all I could find.  There's a huge pile of shards I could go through, but the chances of finding any more of the small pieces are slim.  I couldn't find anything on a Google search about this doctor, and I have no leads on the missing letters of the company.


----------



## JGUIS (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: REr. J W Bull's Cough Syrup*

Closer


----------



## JGUIS (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: REr. J W Bull's Cough Syrup*

Side 1


----------



## JGUIS (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: REr. J W Bull's Cough Syrup*

Side 2


----------



## JGUIS (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: REr. J W Bull's Cough Syrup*

Base


----------



## JGUIS (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: REr. J W Bull's Cough Syrup*

Lip


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 10, 2007)

hi jguis,  the bottle is listed in matt's book.  it's a.c. meyers & co. balt. md., hope this help's.    rhona


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: REr. J W Bull's Cough Syrup*

DR J W BULL'S cough SYRUP A.C. MEYER'S & CO. BALTIMORE, MD.
 fairly common Balt med.


----------



## marjorie040 (Mar 10, 2007)

*RE: REr. J W Bull's Cough Syrup*

Hi JGUIS, 
 Here is a Baltimore Bottle website that has some information on your bottle@

http://www.geocities.com/baltbottles/collection/pages/meds.htm

 Marjorie


----------



## Trying not to break it (Mar 10, 2007)

hi jguis and matt.  i just pick up one at the balt. bottle show. mine is 5 5/8" tall.  only embossed with,  side panel 1-j.w. bulls, frt. cough syrup, 2nd panel- baltimore.  any infor.  welcome,   rhona


----------



## JGUIS (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info everyone, I checked the link out, and it's different than mine.  Mine is dead on 6"X2"X15/16ths. light ice blue, hinge mold, and B1 on the base. Panel 1:A.C. MEYER'S & CO.  Front panelR J W BULL'S COUGH SYRUP  Panel 2:BALTIMORE . MD . U.S.A.


----------

